# Skink "How-to" Guide?



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Greetings! I bought a Lizardmen battalion in London, and it didn't come with the Skink how-to guide sheet, and I was wondering if anyone had a scan of it I could look at? Cheers! Woohoo, realised I'm missing a sprue too! yay!


----------



## Raptor_00 (Mar 17, 2008)

Carna said:


> Greetings! I bought a Lizardmen battalion in London, and it didn't come with the Skink how-to guide sheet, and I was wondering if anyone had a scan of it I could look at? Cheers! Woohoo, realised I'm missing a sprue too! yay!


I don't have said how to guide, but with that AND a missing sprue I'd contact GW by phone or e-mail. They may require proof of purchase (receipt or upc picture) but I'm sure they would send both out to you.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Aren't the instructions printed on the sides of the box?


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

its on the side of the box, they are so easy to build tho you dont need them.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah, I believe that there's 3 or 4 sprues, and they're easy as hell to assemble.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Here, good sir/madam. This should at least help you a bit while you contact GW about missing bits and bobs.

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?aId=11100031

That is a pretty easy step by step guide with pictures. I actually think the guides provided can be pretty poor.


----------

